# Gravely 812 transmission noise



## jamisiaszek (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi I am new to the forum seeking advise, I recently rebuilt my transmission due to finding metal shavings in the oil. I actually found my transmission to be in very good condition even has a brand new pto. I replaced a few bearings and cleaned out the case. Everything works great but I have a noise in reverse in low range, what the hell could it be, all other functions are quiet??? I rebuilt an lubed the forward clutch, I plan to rebuild the reverse clutch and lube it up tomorrow night, I'm just looking for advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

When you say noise, can you describe it? Is it a squeal, clicking, squeak ?


----------



## jamisiaszek (Feb 14, 2014)

It sounds like a bearing noise, last night I noticed that in RL the forward clutch spins. I felt the clutch while it was spinning and there is def a bearing that needs attention. Tonight im going to check into it more. Does this make sense, would that bearing cause this type of noise only in reverse L???


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

It just might be that the reverse clutch needs some grease also. When I work on just one clutch, the other starts giving me trouble. I have adjusted the forward clutch, take the tractor for a short test ride and find the reverse clutch needs adjusting. I've found its always good to work (adjust or grease) on both or the clutch system (forward/reverse) because the two work and are tied together. I hope I'm making sense to you.


----------



## clydewater (Jan 2, 2016)

*816 has virbration and noise when in low gear reverse only.*

Hi
Did you ever solve the problem with your transmission makeing a noise when in low reverse? Mine started doing the same thing today. It is fine in high reverse. Mine almost makes a shuddering vibration and noise.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It sounds like slack somewhere if its shuddering, and making a noise. Could be worn shims in the assembly they will leave shavings behind after getting chewed away. Have you tore it down yet?


----------



## clydewater (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi
I have not taken it apart yet as I need it for the winter for the snow blower.
I will check the fluid next weekend when I am back in Vermont where the tractor is at my father's house.
If it is not making noise when in High Reverse, do you think I am doing damage when using it?
It all started when I had to tow it out of a snow bank. The forward / reverse level was in neutral, but it was still in 3rd low. 

It was only towed about 50 feet at slow speed.
Never a dull moment.
Thanks for the reply
Rich


----------

